# Dedication, Determination and Discipline,



## IFBBPROJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Dedication, Determination and Discipline, these are the tools that I  have applied in every aspect of my life.  I have taught myself that if  you wanted something bad enough, you need to reach deep down inside and  find that drive that keeps you going just like a hunger that never gets  satisfied. With myself, bodybuilding was one of my goals, it did however  acquire a lot of sacrifices, time and energy and there were many  obstacles but what the hell if it were easy where???s the thrill, besides  if it were that easy, every body would be a champion.

Pro card, career in Law Enforcement decorated Officer, Husband and father of four
		Who The Hell Say???s You Can???t Have It all

 I have been able to achieve Pro status, Swat officer, Author,  Certification Nutrition/dieting/training, I am a big advocate for  staying fit especially for the law enforcements, and fire department, I  am an author, I have written and continue to write articles on health  and fitness, dieting and training for; health and physical magazines,  law enforcement magazines, I???m a certified personal trainer, certified  Advanced Sport Nutritional Specialist, certified Navy Seal Fitness  Instructor, I have trained and still train all types of people from your  soccer mom to law enforcement personal.  I am very active in  bodybuilding with assisting the NPC and IFBB as security, I love the  challenge of competing and of course I am also a big fan.  I have no  plans to go anywhere and I am going for more.  To be able to do all of  this, I organize my time making every minute counts, When it comes to  competition my goal is to be better then the last show, you can easily  look at my web site competition photos and see the improvement every  show/year, winning at bodybuilding is a great feeling but more important  to me is to keep improving and getting better at every show. Goals are  to be achieved, no matter what life brings you or no matter how old you  get.  

If you have a dream and a desire to make it happen then make it happen  and don???t listen to critics, don???t get fooled by fast gimmicks, or some  of the so called gurus that believe they have acquired new scientific  facts or the latest scientific training, please!!! Isn???t that called  ???working out???, Remember the old saying ???those who can do??? Do and those  who can???t teach.??? It???s time to get back to the basics folks, be honest  with your self, get yourself educated with nutrition and training for  progress, get your self a good training partner remember the ingredients  for success is being consistence with Determination, Discipline and  Dedication???stay safe.  Follow me with Infinitelabs go to there web site  and sign up for face book I post every day good luck to all


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*IFBBPROJ* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

